# Java VM argumente setzten? Wie? Wo?



## downset04 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte was mit javac kompilieren und mit java starten - um das zum laufen zu bringen steht aber in der Beschreibung :
"add the vm argument "   
-Daxis.Client.Config......... 

Wie/Wo setz ich nun das Argument? damit ich auf der Console (was ich so gelesen habe ginge das ja im Eclipse leicht)  mit javac kompilieren und mit java ausführen kann?

thx


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Argumente für die VM setzt man beim Aufruf von java vor den Klassennamen/das Jarfile. In deinem Fall würde also sowas rauskommen:

java -Daxis.Client.Config… NameDerHauptklasse

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

